# Guilt and FMS - and also Abdominal Swelling



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Since FMS is much like IBS- you can't see it on the outside, I thought I'd just start this thread over here as well. How do you handle the guilt when you have to let things go around the house because you don't have the energy to do them? I always feel like I'm sounding like I'm whining, and believe. that others think I'm just making excuses. When I'm on my feet too long my abdomen swells up and I get an general aching in the lower portion. Sometimes my legs ache as well. Then this fibro fog comes in. (Wow, I do sound like I'm whining). This also makes me very fatigued and irritable because I just can't handle the pain anymore. I then usually try to retreat to a quiet darkened room as soon as possible, and lay in the fetal position to get rid of the discomfort. Does any of this sound familiar? ------------------


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 1999)

This sounds almost like me. I get pains in my gut after sitting too long. usually this happens when I have to sit in one position for a long time such as at a play, or in a classroom, or in the bleachers at my kids' school. When the pain comes on I just want to go home and lie down. I've always thought of this as an ibs problem though not a fibro problem.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 1999)

I now take a big pillow to church so I can stay in the pew! We have seat cushions but the hard pew just kills my back and shoulders. I can't sit in metal chairs, wooden chairs, etc. I just stand when I am in that kind of situation. I would rather stand than be in agony, ya know? Thankfully, my husband and kids are not embarrased of my pillow at church--They understand


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 1999)

Head, shoulders, knees and toes. They all hurt, and every joint in between. The doc has given me a new-to-Canada drug for the inflammation. Apparently arthritis sufferers have been waiting for it for a long time. It is called Celebrex. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------

